# Best Nid's tactics against Eldar?



## Drakken (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi guy i'm new Nid player, so i'd know what is the best tactic against Eldar.
Next week i'll face (at 1750 point games) an Eldar player with (i can't be more precise here):

1 Farseer (Eldrad)
8-10 Howling Banshee
2x 6 Fire dragon
2-3 Dire Avangers
3x war walkers
lot of wave serpent
and 2-3 prism

Any advice is welcome and thank you for the replies!


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Now I dont know how Nids work but I would say get the avengers out of the serpents ASAP if it is objective game. Also make sure they cant make a last turn objective grab, go last or stop them from moving their vehicles on the last turn. 

Also remember to try and get them out of the thing they are good at. Shoot the Banshees assult the dragons and send your big nasties against the avengers. 

Make sure you have some kind of psychic defence (shadow in the warp or something isnt it called?) to shut down eldrad. 

Have caution about the prisms as they will be very good anti-hoard with potentially twin-linked large blasts. 

Whoever it is they are taking a very nasty list against you. That is close to a tournament winning list. If he knows your new he must really want to win.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I suppose you could try the oldest 'nid trick in the book -

Outnumber them, and attempt to hold objectives :laugh:

That's a very nasty Eldar list though; you'll need to run a very competitive 'Nid list - I can't help you there; I'm new myself!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I can offer you 2 tactics

1.hive guard to pop transports
2. NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Drakken said:


> Hi guy i'm new Nid player, so i'd know what is the best tactic against Eldar.
> Next week i'll face (at 1750 point games) an Eldar player with (i can't be more precise here):
> 
> 1 Farseer (Eldrad)
> ...


Alright let's see what I can do here to help you out and because this is a very competitive Eldar list, I'll suggest a very competitive Tyranid list. To combat his Howling Banshees, do not throw monstrous creatures at them as they will be taking lots of wounds, instead throw large units of fodder at them, preferably hgaunts or gants buffed by tervigons.

You're pretty much not going to be catching him in those wave serpents so you may want to go for a more shooty nid army with counterassault units. Three units of Hive Guard, Harpies with HVC, Tyrranofex with rupture cannons would do you good. You also may want to swap a unit of hive guard for a unit of 3 venomthropes to provide protection against bladestorms. Just remember to keep your more powerful stuff out of los as best you can and bubblewrap your big monsters to help give cover.

Despite any calls of cheese, you'll want to be spamming units for the most part, 3 tyrranofex, 3 harpies, etc. You'll need redundancy since units may be going down fast.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Drakken said:


> Hi guy i'm new Nid player, so i'd know what is the best tactic against Eldar.
> Next week i'll face (at 1750 point games) an Eldar player with (i can't be more precise here):
> 
> 1 Farseer (Eldrad)
> ...


Thankfully, I fight a variant of this list most weekends, so I should be able to help you out a bit.

First off, AVOID Zoanthropes and any other critters that rely on psychic tests- Eldrad has the _Runes of Warding_, which means you'll be using 3d6 for each psychic attack anywhere on the board, and re-rolling any sucessful invulnerable saves from _Perils of the Warp_. You can still take Tervigons, but don't rely upon their psychic powers. Same goes for Tyrants or a Swarmlord. One interesting exception to this- It's usually worth a Broodlord trying to get the _Hypnotic Gaze_ off on Eldrad- if he fails, you're more than likely to cause at least one wound to the ancient seer and possibly make him run away.

Next up, as mentioned by the wise hiveminds already, Hive Guard are your friends. Stick them in a nice central location with lots of cover, and perhaps an ablative screen of gaunts to keep away/deter attackers.

I'd recommend against taking a Harpy, as it tends to get shot to Hell by the Eldar Tanks (Harder to get a cover save for it than a Trygon/Trygon Prime). I'd secong the Tyrannofex idea, but that means you actuall have to build/convert one... I'd go for a Trygon Prime, as all those lovely S5 shots make a mess of that wonderfully low Eldar toughness.

What I've found the Eldar actually hate the most is anything with a lashwhip, as it makes a mockery of their usually unbeatable initiative. It's a risky unit, but I swear by my unit of Shrikes with lashwhips and boneswords- get them stuck in, and there's little that can stop them.

My parting sneaky trick? As this git take a big IC like Eldrad, take the Deathleaper. The 'Leaper doesn't even NEED to get into combat, as it's ability to drop Eldrad's LD by d3 is almost priceless by itself. Coupled with _Shadows in the Warp_, it makes it MUCH harder for him to get off _Fortune_, _Doom_, and so on...


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

hive guard are great.

Also, tie Banshee's up in CC with something decent. They'll fall apart. They're sub-par CC units anyways, and t6 w6 will pretty much tie them up until they all die while protecting you from meltaguns.

If you can demech eldrad his psychic powers take a beating as well.

It's basically a mech list that's more maneuverable but more fragile. Plus he's wasting a decent number of points. Shoot the things with the most painful fragility to firepower ratios first (ie the warwalkers, nail the fire dragon WS to a tree if they're upgraded at all and try to get a decent spread while still letting your units support each other.


----------



## Drakken (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you guys for your advices, you are very clear!
So i'll fight this Eldar player this week, then i'll post the battle report.
Have a good day and thanks a lot.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I have little experience in really competitive play, but I can certainly tell you what has caused my Eldar problems from nids- 

Genestealers, as most Eldar units are poor in CC and these guys have enough attacks to mince through them they are quite good. I find that my opponents genestealer squads can be used quite effectively to make areas of the board unfavourable for me to go near, this means they draw fire which would otherwise be directed at other things.

Not a diamond tactic, but I have certainly had trouble with them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Try using the doom? He is famous for beating Eldar LOL


----------



## Drakken (Oct 5, 2010)

The doom usually is one of my elite choices!
But with the new FAQ i don't know if it can be so effective.
In any case thank you for your adivces!


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Eh. He'd be cool, but he wastes an elite slot, and he's useless against meched up things. If you're demeching people enough for him to come into play you're already winning. I'd spend the Elites FOC on more Hive Guard.


----------



## rplank (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't wait to see the battle report! I regularly play against Eldar with my Nids. Someone else has mentioned 'Stealers, and I agree. IF you can get them into CC, they own anything Eldarish. Ymgarls or 'Stealers with Adrenals can even pop tanks, but Ymgarls are better as they come on and assault from reserve. DOM has worked well for me, as well as a winged CC Tyrant to go straight after his Avatar.


----------

